# Völkerwanderung CPC



## KekzRambo (7 Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen.
Auch ich möchte hier um Asyl bitten und hoffe auf eine schöne gemeinsame Zukunft :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2022)

Dann mal Willkommen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Juni 2022)

Willkommen hier


----------



## blackFFM (8 Juni 2022)

Willkommen!


----------



## tzdon (8 Juni 2022)

Völkerwanderung...find ich gut moin58


----------



## Max100 (8 Juni 2022)

tzdon schrieb:


> Völkerwanderung...find ich gut moin58



finde ich auch :thumbup:


----------



## bock1983_1 (8 Juni 2022)

bin von cpc


----------



## unsernandi (8 Juni 2022)

Hallo Allerseits,

bin ebenfalls ein CPC-Migrant, suche ein neues Zuhause und schaue mich hier erst einmal um. Mal sehen, ob es dann auch 17 Jahre werden, die ich dabei bleibe. 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Juni 2022)

unsernandi schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> bin ebenfalls ein CPC-Migrant, suche ein neues Zuhause und schaue mich hier erst einmal um. Mal sehen, ob es dann auch 17 Jahre werden, die ich dabei bleibe.
> 
> ...


Na, herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## Tibon (8 Juni 2022)

Na dann nutze ich den Thread doch auch mal, um Hallo zu sagen. Bin zwar keiner von den ganz alten CPC-Hasen, habe dort aber vor nicht all zu langer Zeit angefangen, gelegentlich Videos zu posten und Freude daran gefunden. Wenn ich darf, würde ich das gerne weiterhin hier tun.


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2022)

Willkommen allen Nachzüglern wink2


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Juni 2022)

Es ist wirklich sehr schade das CPC dicht macht, war ein sehr gutes Forum.


Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Ralf_N (8 Juni 2022)

Bin ebenfalls aus der CPC hier her gekommen und freue mich schon auf Euch!


----------



## agent_smith (8 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin auch ein Asylsuchender. 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch so viele wie möglich herlocken, damit es auch wirklich ne Völkerwanderung ist. So eine Zerstreuung alter CPCler ist ja auch blöd. Dann muss man sich ja überall anmelden....


----------



## cetus (8 Juni 2022)

schön es kommen immer mehr das heißt man darf auf mehr bilder hoffen . ;-)


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juni 2022)

herzlich willkommen allen


----------



## Buster (9 Juni 2022)

Ahoi Kekz.....


----------



## stinkerletsv4 (9 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich komme ebenfalls von CPC. Da war ich über 14 Jahre, hoffe hier werden mindestens genauso viele


----------



## Kralle82 (9 Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute, ich war auch über 16 Jahre auf CPC unterwegs. Finde es schön dass sich so viele User für dieses Forum entschieden haben. Auf eine tolle Zeit!


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Juni 2022)

Ich bin ja auch "von drüben" - aber eben auch schon länger hier, hab nur mal mehr hier geschrieben, als vor ein paar Jahren "drüben" der große Ausfall war.


----------



## Glamour Girl (9 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> ... als vor ein paar Jahren "drüben" der große Ausfall war.



So lange ist das auch schon wieder her? Kinder, wie die Zeit vergeht ... :crazy:


----------



## Mifune (10 Juni 2022)

So, vorhin gelesen, dass die CPC dichtmacht, was für ein Schock. Und dann gleich umgezogen. Zur Info, Usagi hier - im Forum vor der CPC war ich als "Toshiro Mifune" angemeldet, daher der neue, alte Name. Ich poste ja nicht viel, aber wenn, dann hoffentlich nur konstruktives. Freu mich, wenn es mit euch allen so gut weitergeht, wie vorher...


----------



## Glamour Girl (10 Juni 2022)

Mifune schrieb:


> Zur Info, Usagi hier - im Forum vor der CPC war ich als "Toshiro Mifune" angemeldet, daher der neue, alte Name.



Hurra, noch ein altebekanntes Gesicht hier im neuen Zuhause! :WOW:

Willkommen!


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Mit so vielen Usern die von CPC kommen fühlt man sich doch gleich wieder Zuhause. Willkommen!


----------



## mylovealizee (11 Juni 2022)

Ich bin auch von der CPC und freue mich hier sein zu dürfen!


----------



## fck (11 Juni 2022)

Habe nach langer Zeit in der CPC nun auch ein neues Zuhause gefunden und freue mich auf den zukünftigen Austausch!


----------



## schmucker01 (11 Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit, ein weiterer - stiller Leser - von der CPC freut sich, hier ein neues Forum gefunden zu haben.


----------



## snoopyle2001 (11 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich komme von cpc und suche hier ein neues Zuhause.
Nachdem es im alten Board von vielen empfohlen wurde, sollte es doch klappen.
Bin auch meist ein stiller Leser und poste nur auf Themen die von Interesse sind. Ab und an darf auch was sarkastisches nicht fehlen - Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht. 
Auf eine lange Zukunft hier :WOW:


----------



## tzdon (11 Juni 2022)

willkommen allen Usern vom blauen Board..


----------



## enripa (11 Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde und Danke für das Asyl. Gleich mal den PB-Thread suchen


----------



## Klark (11 Juni 2022)

Moin moin , gibt es Thema wo man alte CPC nicks posten kann? ich hiess erikaludolf


----------



## AnMue (11 Juni 2022)

Nach fast 17 Jahre in der CPC muss ich mir auch ein neues Zuhause suchen. 

Aufgrund der vielen Nennungen habe ich mich auch hier registriert und hoffe, dass ich in diesem Forum genauso viel Freude habe wie ich das bisher in der CPC hatte.

Der Umstieg wird hoffentlich gut klappen. Es sind ja schon einige bekannte Namen zu lesen.


----------



## tzdon (11 Juni 2022)

AnMue schrieb:


> Nach fast 17 Jahre in der CPC muss ich mir auch ein neues Zuhause suchen.
> 
> Aufgrund der vielen Nennungen habe ich mich auch hier registriert und hoffe, dass ich in diesem Forum genauso viel Freude habe wie ich das bisher in der CPC hatte.
> 
> Der Umstieg wird hoffentlich gut klappen. Es sind ja schon einige bekannte Namen zu lesen.


welcome5 Tach auch und herzlich willkommen


----------



## hp49 (12 Juni 2022)

*Völkerwanderung trifft es ganz gut*

Hallo zusammen, bin der HP und komme wie so einige aus dem CPC Forum angewandert. Hoffe, das wird hier genauso unterhaltsam ;-)


----------



## Tolotos (12 Juni 2022)

"Völkerwanderung" trifft es momentan wohl ganz gut, aber eine nette...

Ich bin jetzt auch dabei.


----------



## Nik1979 (12 Juni 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> "Völkerwanderung" trifft es momentan wohl ganz gut, aber eine nette...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch dabei.



Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## jens4975 (12 Juni 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen.



Was habt ihr euch dabei gedacht?


----------



## isardream (12 Juni 2022)

*Servus*

Servus,

isardream aus dem schönen Bayern. Bei der cpc seit 30.06.2005, und nun eben hier


----------



## Rolli (12 Juni 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen alle Nachzügler


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Das werden ja immer mehr, die von Blau nach Rot wechseln  Ich freu mich. Willkommen an Bo(a)rd!


----------



## Freud (12 Juni 2022)

Bin jetzt auch hier dabei. Mir scheint, hier wird es auch ganz schön, bei so vielen Bekannten... (auch wenn man wieder ganz klein als "Leecher" anfangen muss, schnüff...)


----------



## hoshi21 (12 Juni 2022)

Willkommen. Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Death Row (12 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen nachträglich


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Dann sage ich auch hier nochmal Hallo an alle! Komme auch von der CPC und war dort seit 2009 dabei. Sind ja schon einige Bekannte von dort hier.


----------



## Big X (12 Juni 2022)

Freud schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch hier dabei. Mir scheint, hier wird es auch ganz schön, bei so vielen Bekannten... (auch wenn man wieder ganz klein als "Leecher" anfangen muss, schnüff...)



Aber auch die Zeit als Leecher geht schnell vorbei.
Ich mag diesen Ausdruck auch nicht so sonderlich 

Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## kaiyooo23 (12 Juni 2022)

HiHo,

auch ich bin ein Überläufer und wollte fragen ob noch ne Wohnung frei ist.
Bin anständig ohne Haustier und drehe meine Musik nur selten laut.


----------



## Tibon (12 Juni 2022)

Big X schrieb:


> Aber auch die Zeit als Leecher geht schnell vorbei.
> Ich mag diesen Ausdruck auch nicht so sonderlich



Ich auch nicht. Hab das daher im Feedback-Thread mal angesprochen, und es wurde gleich geändert. :thumbup:


----------



## Andreas21 (12 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich komme ebenfalls von CPC. Da war seit 2007 als andy21


----------



## Skorpion1977 (12 Juni 2022)

Grüße in die Runde. Komme auch von CPC, nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass die Seite leider schließt. Unter gleichem Namen seit 2007 dort.


----------



## Schubert (12 Juni 2022)

Habe jetzt auch den Weg von CPC gefunden und hoffe, dass es mir hier genaus so gut gefällt. Aber der erste Eindruck ist ja schon sehr schön.


----------



## EmilS (12 Juni 2022)

Als Heimatvertriebener bin ich dem großen Treck gefolgt und hoffe auf eine angenehme Bleibe!


----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Willkommen und einige deiner Lieblingsthreads sind auch schon dawink2


----------



## NathanCoe (12 Juni 2022)

Der gute Austin hat mich ebenfalls überzeugt. Für gute Gespräche und Diskussionen über Filme, Serien, Sport (v.a. College Football, NFL, aber auch Wrestling, UFC, Radsport, Fussball) bin ich jederzeit bereit.


----------



## canonball (13 Juni 2022)

Steige auch mal auf den Zug auf vom CPC hier her


----------



## haller (13 Juni 2022)

Hallo ich bin auch von cpc hierher gewandert


----------



## nobucks (13 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Nun auch hier, war seit 2005 bei cpc als nobucks2.


----------



## Big X (13 Juni 2022)

Ein großes und herzliches willkommen an: 
kaiyooo23, 
Andreas, 
Skorpion1977, 
Schubert, 
EmilS, 
NathanCoe, 
canonball, 
haller, 
nobucks

Ich bin sehr erfreut euch hier lesen zu, schaut euch hier in Ruhe um und habt ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## Big X (13 Juni 2022)

Tibon schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Hab das daher im Feedback-Thread mal angesprochen, und es wurde gleich geändert. :thumbup:



Ja, ich habe es gelesen, Rolli ist ein feiner Kerl, er macht vieles auf kleinen Dienstweg möglich


----------



## Buster (13 Juni 2022)

Willkommen an die Neu .- Reg ^^


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen allen Neuzugängen von "drüben"


----------



## TinkaPhoenix (13 Juni 2022)

Servus!

Ich bin auch völkergewandert. Mehr als 20 Jahre CPC, knapp zehn Jahre habe ich einen ominösen monatlichen Thread gestartet. wink2

Schön hier zu sein!

TinkaPhoenix


----------



## mst128 (14 Juni 2022)

Hallo!

I ch komm auch von der CPC rüber.
Muss mich mal ans Forum gewöhnen, fühlt sich noch ein bisserl fremd an.


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2022)

Wird schon wink2 willkommen auf CB


----------



## ginko (14 Juni 2022)

Tach,

bin auch einer der Völkerwanderung :-D und hoffe hier auf ein neues Zuhause.

Danke an alle und alles gute hier.


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen @TinkaPhoenix, @mst128 und @ginko


----------



## bodywatch (14 Juni 2022)

Bin hier schon ein wenig länger "gemeldet", aber eher mit einer in Relation zu CPC geringen Aktivität.

Schön, dass sich die Völkerwanderung schwerpunktmässig auf ein Forum konzentriert, jedenfalls klasse, dass mir liebgewonnene Schreiber (plural) und eine Schreiberin den Weg auch gefunden haben.

Dann heisst es jetzt Zelte sprich Aktivität bei CPC abbauen und hier verstärkt aktiv werden.
Rolli war mir stets ein guter Begleiter auf diesem Board, danke.


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2022)

Jo dann komm mal ganz rüber hier kannst du auch gut Wallis posten wink2


----------



## FrankWo (14 Juni 2022)

Noch einer mehr fällt sicher kaum auf. Vielleicht schaffe ich es mit zukünftigen Einmeldungen. muss mir aber erst erarbeiten, was hier (mittlerweile) anders ist als im CPC. Die Regeln habe ich artig gelesen (und verstanden). Es fehlt die Erfahrung mit der Umsetzung. Die Zukunft und meine Posts wereden mich lehren ...,
... in diesem Sinne, danke & Grüße an die Gemeinschaft,
FrankWo


----------



## tzdon (14 Juni 2022)

Dann mal ein willkommen an die neuen Übersiedler..Wie heißt es doch ? Leave no one behind


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Juni 2022)

Willkommen an Bo(a)rd @bodywatch und @FrankWo!


----------



## ihrdiener79 (14 Juni 2022)

Hi, ich bin auch ein Übersiedler.
Viele Grüße


----------



## TNT (14 Juni 2022)

Hallo bodywatch und FrankWo, deine Einmeldungen werden sicher auch hier viele Interessenten finden!

Und auch Hallo zu den anderen Neuankömmlingen

Gruß TNT


----------



## TNT (14 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Als Heimatvertriebener bin ich dem großen Treck gefolgt und hoffe auf eine angenehme Bleibe!



Hab dich schon vermisst - schön dass du auch den Weg rüber gefunden hast

Gruß TNT


----------



## LCS12 (15 Juni 2022)

Moin,
Ich bin auch von der CPC hierher gekommen - hoffentlich ist es hier auch so schön


----------



## djvollcull (15 Juni 2022)

Auch ich bin Flüchtling aus der CPC, in der ich seit 2005 war und suche jetzt eine neue Heimat 😢
Wäre schön, sie hier zu finden 🤗


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Juni 2022)

Hallo ihr beiden, willkommen an Bo(a)rd des cb-spray88


----------



## Big X (15 Juni 2022)

Sehr schön, es ist erfreulich wie viele CPCler wir rüberschaffen können 

Herzlich willkommen on Board :thumbup:


----------



## Sparfuchs (16 Juni 2022)

Joa ich bin der sparfuchs und ich bin auch dabei. Schön so viele bekannte Namen hier zu lesen. :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2022)

Sparfuchs schrieb:


> Joa ich bin der sparfuchs und ich bin auch dabei. Schön so viele bekannte Namen hier zu lesen. :thumbup::thx:



Herzlich Willkommen on Board


----------



## Fapperzwo (16 Juni 2022)

Hallo Allerseits, ich war Fapper bei CPC und bin nun zu Fapperzwo mutiert ;-)


----------



## Toom1966 (16 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich bin eine Übersiedler von CPC und fühle mich hier schon sehr wohl


----------



## Big X (16 Juni 2022)

Fapperzwo schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits, ich war Fapper bei CPC und bin nun zu Fapperzwo mutiert ;-)



Hoi Fapper, willkommen auf den neuen Schiff 



Toom1966 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin eine Übersiedler von CPC und fühle mich hier schon sehr wohl



Auch dir ein herzliches willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## JackSnow (16 Juni 2022)

Ich bin jetzt auch hier 
Gruß in die Runde & besonders an Rolli :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Juni 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen Jack


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen an die Übersiedler wink2


----------



## Spok007 (17 Juni 2022)

0615
Ich dachte, dass ich hier schon registriert war, aber die Anmeldedaten hab ich dann wohl über die Jahre vergessen, in denen ich nur noch die CPC genutzt hatte :damnpc:
Da es ja schon viele "bekannte Gesichter" hier gibt, hoffe ich, dass wir alle zusammen auch hier eine tolle gemeinsame Zeit verbringen können.


----------



## Crownmaster (17 Juni 2022)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle. Ich bin auch ein cpcler auf der Suche nach nach einer neuen Heimat. Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften und darauf alte Gesichter wieder zu sehen.


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## ferga22 (18 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich bin jetzt auch hier zu finden. Auf das die neue Heimat so lange hält wie die alte.


----------



## fast0815 (18 Juni 2022)

Hallo,
auch ich, möchte mich einmal umsehen


----------



## Heinz Boese (18 Juni 2022)

Auch ich komme von "drüben". War dort als fridolin 15 Jahre unterwegs!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (18 Juni 2022)

Da der General hier schon vergeben ist als Benutzername mal nach über 17 Jahren ein neuer Benutzername. Hallo an alle bekannten und neuen Gesichter.


----------



## tsunami (18 Juni 2022)

Auch ich habe hierher gefunden 
und viele bekannte Namen gesehen.
Da ich noch ein wenig Urlaub brauche und auch mache
Werde ich erst so Richtig Anfang Juli hier präsent sein


----------



## Spritdealer (18 Juni 2022)

Ich bin nicht wirklich neu hier, seit 2010 Mitglied, war hier aber nur ganz ganz selten mal aktiv, weil ich meistens in der CPC aktiv war. Dort kannte man mich als Spritdealer. Ob ich mich hier umbenennen lasse weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## ichilas (18 Juni 2022)

....sodele ich bin auch mal umgesiedelt


----------



## Infacted (18 Juni 2022)

Bin auch hier von der CPC bin aber schon länger hier


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juni 2022)

Herzlich




euch


----------



## tzdon (20 Juni 2022)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich neu hier, seit 2010 Mitglied, war hier aber nur ganz ganz selten mal aktiv, weil ich meistens in der CPC aktiv war. Dort kannte man mich als Spritdealer. Ob ich mich hier umbenennen lasse weiß ich noch nicht



Ah..Spritdealer..ein mir bekannter CPC Name..


----------



## eiernacken (20 Juni 2022)

hallo an alle......


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juni 2022)

eiernacken schrieb:


> hallo an alle......


Hallo an dich!


----------



## Buster (20 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das werden ja immer mehr, die von Blau nach Rot wechseln  Ich freu mich. Willkommen an Bo(a)rd!



Immer rein mit euch  Welcome im Celebboard


----------



## Big X (20 Juni 2022)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich neu hier, seit 2010 Mitglied, war hier aber nur ganz ganz selten mal aktiv, weil ich meistens in der CPC aktiv war. Dort kannte man mich als Spritdealer. Ob ich mich hier umbenennen lasse weiß ich noch nicht


Mach ruhig, Rolli macht das Fix fertig wenn es den Namen nicht schon gibt 
Herzlich willkommen Spritdealer


----------



## Spok007 (20 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das werden ja immer mehr, die von Blau nach Rot wechseln  Ich freu mich. Willkommen an Bo(a)rd!


So rot ist das hier gar nicht mehr


----------



## hugolf (21 Juni 2022)

Bin auch rübergewandert! Hallo an alle Bekannten und (mir bislang) nicht Bekannten!


----------



## Curl (21 Juni 2022)

ebenfalls gewandert - hi


----------



## tzdon (21 Juni 2022)

Spok007 schrieb:


> So rot ist das hier gar nicht mehr



das stimmt.....Das blau setzt sich durch


----------



## r2m (21 Juni 2022)

Hallo liebes neues bzw. altes Zuhause. Ich bin CPC User '12345678' und würde den Namen gern beibehalten. Geht das bitte?


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juni 2022)

r2m schrieb:


> Ich bin CPC User '12345678'


Ah, den kenn ich doch... Herzlich willkommen hier an Board 👋


----------



## r2m (21 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ah, den kenn ich doch... Herzlich willkommen hier an Board 👋


Freue mich euch alle hier zu 'sehen'


----------



## Spellcaster (21 Juni 2022)

Spellcaster hier (Namensänderung mal angefordert)...bin gespannt, wie es hier weiter geht. War schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv, aber bin froh, dass mein alter Account noch existiert.


----------



## celeblurker (22 Juni 2022)

🤝Bin auch umzogen vom cpc und hoffe hier in der neuen WG auf viele neue nette Mitbewohner.🙏


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Na denn:


----------



## Evertonian (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo an die neuen Kollegen und die anderen die mit mir gewandert sind! 👋


----------



## usopen (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo an alle! Bin auch gerade umgezogen und muss sagen, die neue "Wohnung" scheint ganz nett zu sein.


----------



## Riddler (22 Juni 2022)

Melde mich hier auch nach 17 Jahren CPC an. Bin gespannt.


----------



## hannibalchen88 (22 Juni 2022)

Melde mich hier auch mal nach 16 Jahren CPC hier mal. Bin auch gespannt.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Seid gegrüßt, ihr Neuen!


----------



## coper (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich war ebenfalls oft in der CPC. Ich finde das Board hier auch gelungen und freue mich auf meine fast täglichen Besuche.


----------



## moho (23 Juni 2022)

Ja ich bin auch von CPC hier her geflohen, finde es ganz nett hier aber auch anders.


----------



## Spok007 (23 Juni 2022)

moho schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch von CPC hier her geflohen, finde es ganz nett hier aber auch anders.


"Anders" hält den Geist fit 
Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und es fällt ihm am Anfang immer schwer, alte Gewohnheiten abzulegen. Aber man gewöhnt sich irgendwann an alles.


----------



## herrTravolta (23 Juni 2022)

Ja hallo erst mal, ich weiss gar nicht ob Sie's wussten, viele wandern aktuell vom cpc board hier rüber...
Ich bin auch so'n Ost-Gote. (Remember Feuerzangenbowle? 

Im alten Bord war ich als 'Info' unterwegs ... ging hier jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## ZaphodB (23 Juni 2022)

Der nächste Ost-Gote sagt auch Hallo! Ich konnte meinen Namen zum Glück behalten, nur das Foto musste an die Bedingungen dieses Boards angepasst werden... 
Ich hoffe auf eine ebenso schöne Zeit wie bei der CPC


----------



## Big X (23 Juni 2022)

Schön das ihr den beschwerlichen Weg von der CPC noch geschafft habt!

Herzlich willkommen an Board


----------



## tzdon (23 Juni 2022)

und täglich werden es mehr..Hallo Leute


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juni 2022)

Servus, willkommen hier an Bord beim Celebboard


----------



## francesco2006 (24 Juni 2022)

Dann stelle ich mich auch kurz vor als einer der Wanderungen...2013 war mein erster Eintrag bei CPC....
Nutze das gleich mich bei all denen zu bedanken, die so fleißig und qualitativ posten... DANKE EUCH


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juni 2022)

Hm, @francesco2006 sagt mir auch was... Willkommen an Bo(a)rd


----------



## feetie (24 Juni 2022)

Ganz kurz: Feetie - zumindest teilweise aktiv im CPC.
Einige meiner liebsten eigenen Posts habe ich gestern schon mal rüber gerettet.
Ich vermisse hier noch den Frühstücksthread, aber vielleicht wird das noch was.
Ansonsten sind meine Hauptbeiträge simple Schnell-Schnell-Collagen aus Social-Media-Content und vielleicht die eine oder andere Umfrage.
Meine persönlichen Favoritinnen:
- International: Sophie Marceau, Michelle Pfeiffer, Heather Graham (also tendenziell die etwas älteren)
- National: Nina Bott, Alexandra Neldel, Annett Louisan, Tanja Lanäus (also tendenziell die etwas blonderen (auch auch nicht mehr ganz jungen))


----------



## GT2RS (24 Juni 2022)

Huhu, ich bin jetzt auch hier


----------



## pold1 (24 Juni 2022)

sagt auch mal Hallo in die Runde, eher bisher passiv dafür aber schon seit gefühlt Jahrhunderten in der CPC unterwegs gewesen


----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2022)

Moin, an die neuen Herrschaften


----------



## jamesb (25 Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen. Komme ebenfalls von CPC.


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen an alle, die bis jetzt noch neu dazu gekommen sind! 
Freut mich


----------



## Mifune (25 Juni 2022)

Hab vorhin noch in der CPC gelesen, dass hier auch lieb gewonnene Features aus unserer alten Heimat eingeführt werden sollen, unter anderem die Favoriten-Funktion - darüber würde ich mich sehr, sehr freuen!


----------



## Cybio (26 Juni 2022)

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme


----------



## dh1971 (26 Juni 2022)

Habe ebenfalls den Weg von CPC hierher gefunden - bin einfach den anderen hinterhergelaufen


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

Cybio schrieb:


> Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme



Hi Cybio, freut mich dich auch hier zu sehen 😁


----------



## Gucky (26 Juni 2022)

Schön dich hier wieder zu sehen, Cybio.
Du wirst sehen: bis auf die Farbe hat sich nicht viel geändert.
Blödsinn wird auch hier genug verzapft, d.h. lachen kannst du auch hier und mußt dafür nicht extra in den Keller.  🍻


----------



## Baummi (26 Juni 2022)

Hi. Bin auch von CPC hierher.


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen euch


----------



## Kewababsta (26 Juni 2022)

Auch mal ein Huhu von mir hier an alle Mitumzügler aus der CPC.


----------



## gfpmatrix (27 Juni 2022)

Bin seit 2014 registriert, habe das Konto zufällig wieder entdeckt und fange somit nach CPC wenigstens nicht komplett bei null an


----------



## buck danny (27 Juni 2022)

Guude, Danke das mein Acc wieder aktiviert wurde, ich hier weiter mein unwesen treiben kann.
OK 143 Beiträge seit 2014 sind jetzt nicht die Welt, aber ich hatte mich halt auf CPC konzentriert.


----------



## Eumex (27 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich habe auch nach über 20 Jahren in der CPC zu euch her gefunden 
Schön das es weiter geht....


----------



## Big X (27 Juni 2022)

dh1971 schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls den Weg von CPC hierher gefunden - bin einfach den anderen hinterhergelaufen



Das macht nichts, in Prinzip war das eine größer organisierte Völkerwanderung 

Echt schön das noch so viele bekannte Namen von der CPC hier auftauchen, seid auf Herzliche Willkommen


----------



## TNT (27 Juni 2022)

Schätze mal ab Freitag trudelt der Rest ein 😁


----------



## jj86 (27 Juni 2022)

War seit Februar 2010 bei CPC. Freu mich hier weiter dabei zu sein.


----------



## Seppl7080 (27 Juni 2022)

Hallo, schließe mich auch der Völkerwanderung an😄


----------



## LSGFAN (27 Juni 2022)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Bin inzwischen eher weniger aktiv. Aber wenn was gesucht wird bei dem ich helfen kann versuche ich es.


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen hier an Bo(a)rd


----------



## granger (28 Juni 2022)

Hab auch mal rüber gemacht. Grüße an alle alten Bekannten!


----------



## bobik (28 Juni 2022)

Und noch einer, der auf den letzten Drücker den Absprung geschafft hat. Freue mich auf Altbewährtes, das aus der CPC rübergerettet wurde, aber natürlich auch auf Neues, das dieses Board zu bieten hat.


----------



## Karlzberg (28 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hab gesehen, dass man als CPC'ler wohl hier den Asylantrag stellt?! 
Sieht ja alles einigermaßen vertraut aus hier, und nen Chat gibt's obendrein auch, sogar mit GG


----------



## Buster (28 Juni 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab gesehen, dass man als CPC'ler wohl hier den Asylantrag stellt?!
> Sieht ja alles einigermaßen vertraut aus hier, und nen Chat gibt's obendrein auch, sogar mit GG


Grüß dich Karlz


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen @granger @bobik @Karlzberg an Bo(a)rd!


----------



## Karlzberg (28 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen @granger @bobik @Karlzberg an Bo(a)rd!


Dankedanke

Bin erstmal dezent überfordert. Hätte vllt. zuerst das Board ein wenig erkunden sollen, bevor ich in den Chat schreibe^^


----------



## TNT (28 Juni 2022)

Karlzberg schrieb:


> Dankedanke
> 
> Bin erstmal dezent überfordert. Hätte vllt. zuerst das Board ein wenig erkunden sollen, bevor ich in den Chat schreibe^^



Ich musste mich die 1. Tage auch erst umsehen, dann dachte ich ok jetzt hab ich alles kapiert und dann wurde die Software umgestellt 🤣🤣🤣

Aber die kommt uns CPC'lern eigentlich entgegen und ich fühle mich hier mittlerweile sauwohl, was auch an den netten CB'lern liegt


----------



## talking22 (29 Juni 2022)

Bin hier neu, hier kennt mich keiner.

Mit dem Erstellen von Videos kenne ich mich sowieso nicht aus.

Glaube mindestens 50 Nutzer waren die letzten Jahre in beiden Foren aktiv.

Super das hier die Magazine ( MoMa , GMD , FSS , exclusiv , brisant , MiMA , Punkt 12 usw. )

von den mich am meisten Interessierten Bereich der Film und Daily Soap Serien ( also die sexy OO Oben Ohne und PU pudelnackt )

getrennt sind.


----------



## TNT (29 Juni 2022)

Jetzt kennt dich jeder und die meisten CPC'ler kannten dich auch schon vorher 😄

Willkommen


----------



## Karlzberg (29 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich musste mich die 1. Tage auch erst umsehen, dann dachte ich ok jetzt hab ich alles kapiert und dann wurde die Software umgestellt 🤣🤣🤣



Jetzt mach mir keine Angst, dass ich direkt wieder alles neu lernen muss, sobald ich mich hier eingewöhnt hab 
Im Chat wurde mir ja bereits mitgeteilt, dass wohl an neuen, teils von der CPC bekannten, Funktionen gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juni 2022)

talking22 schrieb:


> Bin hier neu, hier kennt mich keiner.
> 
> Mit dem Erstellen von Videos kenne ich mich sowieso nicht aus.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe weiter auf Deine Soap-Beiträge, das ist zuletzt bei der CPC doch ein wenig eingeschlafen.


----------



## hannesdl (29 Juni 2022)

Dann schließe ich mich hier mal an, bevor es noch einen weiteren CPC Thread gibt. 
Hallo an alle!


----------



## superman666 (30 Juni 2022)

Moin in die Runde! Auch ich bin rübergeschwappt


----------



## toennies (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen! Schön dass dieses Board eine neue Heimat für die CPCler bietet. Das Design gefällt mir schonmal ziemlich gut! 
Ich war dort ein passiver user, aber wenn ich mal spannende News mitbekomme werde ich diese gerne hier teilen.


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Juni 2022)

Schön! Herzlich willkommen euch allen


----------



## swagger1 (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo an alle  bin zwar auch schon über 10 Jahre hier angemeldet, war aber meistens nur drüben aktiv.
Das "neue" Celebboard gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## st2081 (30 Juni 2022)

Hallo an alle.
Ich schließe mich der Völkerwanderung an.
Wie ich gerade gesehen habe: seit dem 30.6.2005 in der CPC gewesen, nach genau auf den Tag 17 Jahren ist dort leider Schluss.
Dann hoffe ich hier jetzt mal auf mindestens 17 weitere gute Jahre hier.


----------



## khashoggi (30 Juni 2022)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein...


----------



## Noris (30 Juni 2022)

Auch ich ziehe nun von CPC hier her weiter. 
Freue mich auf eine schöne Zeit


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Juli 2022)

Willkommen euch allen 

<- auch ein Gewanderter


----------



## krauschris (1 Juli 2022)

Moin Moin auch von mir als ehemaliger CPC User. Hoffe auf einen regen Austausch zu manch einem hübschen Celeb


----------



## badwolf1506 (1 Juli 2022)

ebenfalls cpc


----------



## robmei (1 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ebenfalls ein CPC-Migrant und suche ein nettes, neues Zuhause und schaue mich hier erst einmal um. Bei CPC waren es dann doch 10 schöne Jahre!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Buster (1 Juli 2022)

Ahoi Unbekannter/bekannter


----------



## deaman (1 Juli 2022)

Hey, wo könnte man hier mal ein CPC Thema aufmachen wo z.B. über die wichtigen verlorenen User geredet wird? 
Ich meine damit nicht die Chatter und Leecher sondern die wichtigen Material Poster die uns beim Aus oder kurz davor abhanden gekommen sind. Und ob es Leute gibt die noch Kontaktdaten von diesen wichtigen Postern haben um sie vielleicht doch noch zu einem Wechsel und zum Weitermachen zu überreden.


----------



## Bonzai1970 (1 Juli 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich bin auch von CPC hier, sieht wirklich super aus! 

Danke für die Aufnahme, und herzliche Grüße an alle hier von diesem Käsekopf. 🧀


----------



## Big X (1 Juli 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Hey, wo könnte man hier mal ein CPC Thema aufmachen wo z.B. über die wichtigen verlorenen User geredet wird?
> Ich meine damit nicht die Chatter und Leecher sondern die wichtigen Material Poster die uns beim Aus oder kurz davor abhanden gekommen sind. Und ob es Leute gibt die noch Kontaktdaten von diesen wichtigen Postern haben um sie vielleicht doch noch zu einem Wechsel und zum Weitermachen zu überreden.


Das haben wir so ähnlich gemacht, allerdings im Verborgenen mit etwa drei Dutzend Personen.
Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen das davon etwa 85% den Weg hierher gefunden haben oder bereits angemeldet waren.

Herzlich willkommen die neu zugezogenen


----------



## klamte (1 Juli 2022)

Nachdem jeder sich wohl jeder in der Völkerwanderung vorstellt:

Mich hat es auch von CPC hierher verschlagen. Ich habe es die letzten Monate leider nie so richtig geschafft bei CPC wieder Fuß zu fassen und mich aktiv zu beteiligen, werde es aber bestmöglich hier versuchen.

Schön hier zu sein


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Juli 2022)

Nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen allen, die wie ich von CPC her gewechselt sind


----------



## Ch_Hummel (2 Juli 2022)

Und noch jemand aus der CPC


----------



## bond987 (2 Juli 2022)

Nach fast 20 Jahren bei der CPC (wobei ich die letzten Jahre sehr ruhig geworden bin) habe ich nun auch den Schritt hierhin gewagt  Und dabei habe ich gemerkt, dass ich hier seit 2015 einen nicht aktivierten Account hatte 
Schön, hier den ein oder anderen bekannten Poster aus der CPC wiederzusehen 👋


----------



## JackEJ (2 Juli 2022)

Schon sehr viele bekannte Namen hier. Mal schauen, wann ich mich so richtig eingewöhnt habe. Viele altbekannte Namen und Threads werden das sicher erleichtern


----------



## Tortenfan (2 Juli 2022)

Hallo an alle, ich migriere auch von der CPC hierher. Freue mich auf schöne Jahre mit euch zusammen!


----------



## deaman (2 Juli 2022)

Big X schrieb:


> Das haben wir so ähnlich gemacht,...


Habt ihr auch über Prisma.... geredet den wohl größten Verlust, der selber Zugang zu exklusivem Material hatte und nach der Aus Verkündigung wohl fustriert hunderte oder gar tausende seiner turboimaeg-host HQ Sets und auch Videos gelöscht hat?! Und da sein Material auch teils direkt in andere Boards übernommen wurde gibt es jetzt auch hier wohl leider viele tote turboimaeg-host Bildersets.


----------



## Big X (2 Juli 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch über Prisma.... geredet den wohl größten Verlust, der selber Zugang zu exklusivem Material hatte und nach der Aus Verkündigung wohl fustriert hunderte oder gar tausende seiner turboimaeg-host HQ Sets und auch Videos gelöscht hat?! Und da sein Material auch teils direkt in andere Boards übernommen wurde gibt es jetzt auch hier wohl leider viele tote Bildersets.


Ja, Prismatic stand mit auf der Liste, hat sich aber an der Diskussion nicht beteiligt bzw hat keine Info bezüglich seines Verbleib geäußert.
Sollte er die Unterhaltung verfolgt haben weiß er wo er den Rest der Truppe findet.


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)

@prismatic wäre echt ein herber Verlust 😔


----------



## birdmbo (3 Juli 2022)

Willkommen an alle CPCler!


----------



## Evertonian (3 Juli 2022)

Wird spannend ob es noch einen großen Schub gibt, wenn es echt abgeschalten wird.


----------



## balu12 (3 Juli 2022)

Moin, komme auch von CPC, schöne Grüße an alle.


----------



## IceCCC (3 Juli 2022)

Hej zusammen, auch ich bin einer der vielen Auswanderer der CPC. Viele Grüße an alle


----------



## abartuse (4 Juli 2022)

Ach hier seid ihr alle....gefunden!!! Tach zusammen


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2022)

Auch von mir nochmals Herzlich Willkommen auf


----------



## raised fist (4 Juli 2022)

nun ist es tot. r.i.p.


----------



## agent_smith (4 Juli 2022)

ja das wars dann wohl nach 4 zusatztagen


----------



## kaiyooo23 (4 Juli 2022)

ja 4 Tage Nachspielzeit, traurig


----------



## tzdon (4 Juli 2022)

tja.....nun kann ich den 15 jährigen Bookmark löschen....Aber nun gut,dafür hab ich hier einen neuen


----------



## deaman (4 Juli 2022)

Ganz unten im Offtopic Forum habens jetzt auch ein Thema namens "Es ist vollbracht?" zum Ende gemacht.


----------



## PanzerHirn (4 Juli 2022)

Guten Tag. Mein Name ist PanzerHirn, ich bin ein verstörter CPC-Flüchtling.
Meine Hobbies sind Reiten, Schwimmen und Poesiealbum. 
Und scheisse labern. Und Unruhe stiften. Und Leechen.
Alles doof. 🐑


----------



## Nik1979 (4 Juli 2022)

Hoffe Rally und Hope finden den Weg auch noch hierher.


----------



## celebfan84 (5 Juli 2022)

Wieso wurde die Seite geschlossen?


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, was für ein Zuwachs in den letzten Tagen, aber hier gehts jetzt richtig ab.


----------



## Hope (5 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Schätze mal ab Freitag trudelt der Rest ein 😁


Tja, ich bin dann wohl der Rest... 

Das CPC-Küken ist gestern also nun doch endlich aus dem vertrauten Nest geflogen und sucht nun dringend eine neue kuschlige Heimat zum Wohlfühlen. Bin darum mal den zahlreichen Lockrufen guter Bekannter gefolgt und hier gelandet. Hoffe auf eine angenehme gemeinsame Zeit hier.


----------



## jbon (5 Juli 2022)

Dann sei herzlich willkommen in der neuen Heimat und schau dich ein bisschen um. Schön dich hier zu sehen!


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2022)

Guten Abend und herzlich willkommen! 👍


----------



## Gucky (5 Juli 2022)

Da ist ja unser Küken.





Willkommen in unserem neuen Heim. Ist ein klein wenig anders, aber du findest dich bestimmt schnell zurecht.
Und die Mädels und Jungs hier im Forum sind echt nett.


----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)

Willkommen hope, freut mich, dass du uns gefolgt bist. Schau dich a bisserl um, ist echt ein kuscheliges Nest hier 😅. Viel Spass


----------



## makavelithedon (5 Juli 2022)

hi ich bin auf gewandert


----------



## Big X (5 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin dann wohl der Rest...
> 
> Das CPC-Küken ist gestern also nun doch endlich aus dem vertrauten Nest geflogen und sucht nun dringend eine neue kuschlige Heimat zum Wohlfühlen. Bin darum mal den zahlreichen Lockrufen guter Bekannter gefolgt und hier gelandet. Hoffe auf eine angenehme gemeinsame Zeit hier.


Mensch Hope, ich bin echt froh das du hier gelandet bist, hab mir schon etwas sorgen gemacht  
Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen!

Selbstredend auch an makavelithedon und alle anderen


----------



## Nik1979 (5 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin dann wohl der Rest...
> 
> Das CPC-Küken ist gestern also nun doch endlich aus dem vertrauten Nest geflogen und sucht nun dringend eine neue kuschlige Heimat zum Wohlfühlen. Bin darum mal den zahlreichen Lockrufen guter Bekannter gefolgt und hier gelandet. Hoffe auf eine angenehme gemeinsame Zeit hier.


Super das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast!


----------



## Hope (6 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für den herzlichen Empfang hier! Tut richtig gut!


----------



## Claudia (6 Juli 2022)

Auch von mir ein Hallo an alle neuen Mitglieder von der CPC, und mit Hope habe ich auch noch mehr Verstärkung bekommen


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Juli 2022)

Herzlich willkommen allen Gewanderten


----------



## Vegaz80 (6 Juli 2022)

Dann schließe ich mich hier mal an, Hallo an alle!


----------



## fdud (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch ein Flüchtling 😃


----------



## EmmaW (6 Juli 2022)

cpc.to ist nun ohne Inhalt, aber noch online.


----------



## helicopter (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo an alle,
heli aus CPC kennen eventuell noch ein paar alte Hasen aus der CPC. Bin nun auch hier bei Euch und freue mich auf schöne Zeiten  heli war schon vergeben, deshalb der neue Name. War schon zu mIRC Zeiten live dabei.


----------



## Hangover1b (6 Juli 2022)

Bin auch dabei, hallo zusammen!


----------



## rasta (7 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen! Viele bekannte Namen hier und der rasta ist dann auch wieder da. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Evertonian (7 Juli 2022)

Es freut mich viele bekannte Namen hier mit mir begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## Nerotaler (7 Juli 2022)

Gude aus Hessen. Ich bin auch vom CPC gesprungen. War dort auch jahrelang Mitglied. 
Auf gutes miteinander.


----------



## celebfan84 (7 Juli 2022)

Ich bin froh, dass dieses Forum gibt und mir ist aufgefallen dass die meisten Foren geschlossen haben und beim eurem tollen Forum ist es toll, dass für die weiblichen User auch von den männlichen Promis Fotos gibt


----------



## tzdon (8 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den herzlichen Empfang hier! Tut richtig gut!



Herzlich willkommen auch von mir hope


----------



## ravenheart (8 Juli 2022)

Jau, dann sag ich auch mal ein Hallo 👋 War auch seit 2005 bei cpc dabei. Das dicht machen ist auch völlig an mir vorbei gegangen....letzte Woche noch im Forum unterwegs und war dann ein verlängertes WE auf einem Kurztrip. Wie ich wieder daheim war stand ich vor verschlossenen Türen - der Thread funktioniert auch nicht. Hätte gern mehr darüber erfahren. Schade auf jeden Fall - mal schauen ob ich mich ans neue Heim gewöhnen kann.


----------



## Joe99joe (8 Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen!
Nach längerer Abwesenheit in der CPC habe ich per Zufall in den letzten Tagen erfahren, wo es eine neue Zuflucht gibt.Bin gespannt


----------



## BlackBurn (9 Juli 2022)

Hallo an alle,
war ebenso sehr lange auf CPC unterwegs und erst heute entdeckt, dass es geschlossen wurde. Sehr schade.
Irgendwie ist über die Jahre diese ebenso tolle Community bei mir in Vergessenheit geraten.
Nach graben in meinem Link Archiv habe ich euch wieder gefunden  Gott sei Dank


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Juli 2022)

Nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen an Bo(a)rd allen, die aus der CPC umgezogen sind - euch geht's wie mir!


----------



## Hope (9 Juli 2022)

Schön, daß immernoch welche hierher finden.  Aber doch erstaunlich, daß trotz der Vorwarnzeit nicht wenige es nicht mitbekommen haben, daß die CPC geschlossen wird. Kann man nicht irgendeine Art Wegweiser oder sowas aufstellen, damit Nachzügler auch noch erfahren wohin die Meute umgezogen ist?


----------



## ravenheart (9 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Kann man nicht irgendeine Art Wegweiser oder sowas aufstellen, damit Nachzügler auch noch erfahren wohin die Meute umgezogen ist?


Wäre nicht schlecht, ich hab das Forum hier zufällig gefunden weil ich nach Infos zum CPC Closing gesucht habe. 🔍


----------



## Sehbär (12 Juli 2022)

Mir gehts auch so... und freu mich auf dieses Forum


----------



## Pauli92 (12 Juli 2022)

Ich sag auch mal Hallo in die Runde


----------



## Bernd420 (12 Juli 2022)

Ebenfalls ein Wandrvogel


----------



## willis (13 Juli 2022)

Ok, über 200 Beiträge hier, dann sag ich auch noch mal



.
Der/die Eine oder Andere wird mich (flüchtig) kennen, meine Hooochzeit in der CPC war von 2010 - 2014, war da auf Auslandsmontage mit DSL für lau und jede Menge Zeit




Alle Anderen erinnern sich wahrscheinlich an mein Markenzeichen, die grünen Smileys, also zB dieses





Interessieren tu ich mich für wenig 



oder gar nicht bekleidete



Frauen



.

Welche?





Einige sieht man in einem alten Thread, hier im Forum. Guggst Du hier: MegaThread: 64x International & 51x Nationale Stars ,
zum Schlus



s hatte ich in der CPC weiiiiit über 100 Favs... 
Also sprich, mir gefallen ziemlich viele Frauen... 

So, nun hoffe ich, alle Fragen, die mir niemand gestellt hat, trotzdem beantwortet zu haben


----------



## b33r1uvr (15 Juli 2022)

Auch ich habe Migrationshintergrund. Hallo an alle.


----------



## deaman (19 Juli 2022)

Was ist denn heute mit dem neuen User "The Wanderer" passiert, der hier wohl einge Videos gepostet hatte?
Hat er nachdem er gestern mit nem Admin ein Problem hatte, jetzt verärgert alle seine Beiträge geleert und seine ganzen Videos gelöscht.
Hatte der denn gute Videos? Und war er einer der relevanteren Video Poster aus der CPC?


----------



## Claudia (19 Juli 2022)

Wir Admins waren nicht das Problem, ich habe ja versucht es zu lösen aber wer sich dann benimmt wie im Kindergarten und über Nacht alles löscht obwohl seine Threads wieder freigegeben waren 🤷‍♀️ es ist nicht zuviel verlangt wenn im Datei File schon das Jahr steht es im Titel mit anzugeben, da wurde er wohl ein paar mal drauf hingewiesen und hat es trotzdem nicht getan


----------



## The Wanderer (20 Juli 2022)

Sorry, aber was du für einen Scheiss schreibst. 🤦‍♂️
Auch gestern schon.

Ich wurde* nicht ein einziges Mal auf Regelverstöße hingewiesen*. Weder von dir, noch von Anderen.
Mit Kindergarten hat das rein gar nix zu tun. Wenn mir ein Mod "droht" mich beim nächsten Fehler zu verwarnen, ist das nicht grad gut für die Motivation, sich Mühe zu geben und Zeit rein zu stecken, wärend viele User nix anderes als immer nur "Danke für xxx" schreiben um ihre Beitragszahlen zu steigern; was anscheinend kein Problem ist. ... Und beim ersten Mal das wir beide überhaupt Kontakt hatten, gleich ein Ton, als ob ich hier absichtlich "harte" Verstöße getätigt hätte. Wie gesagt, keine Hinweise auf Regelverstöße, nicht von dir, nicht von niemanden. Im Gegenteil, wenn Mods Themen liken und Kommentieren, geh ich doch davon aus, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Ich habe schon gesagt, ich habe vor jedem einzelnem Posting versucht an so viele Infos wie möglich zu bekommen (was auch Zeit und Mühe kostet). ... Und noch mal wie gesagt, Kindergarten bla bla kannste dir schenken. Das Kindergartenargument ist das ausgelutschteste der Welt. ... Lern du erst mal nen anständigen Umgangston. Den lernt man im Kindergarten und der Grundschule.

Themen gelöscht: Ja, das habe ich. Aber hat gar nix mit beleidigt sein zu tun. Keine Ahnung ob ich mich irgendwann mal wo anders anmelde, und dann würd ich den Content natürlich gerne dort teilen. Und da ich nicht weiß ob alle Beiträge verschwinden wenn man gelöscht ist, hab ichs mal sicherheitshalber selbst gelöscht.

Is nicht so dass ich mich gegen Kritik wehre. Gar kein Thema.
Ich denk mit jedem anderen Mod hätte ich die selbe Ermahnung ohne zu Mosern akzeptiert.
Der Ton macht die Musik.

Wollt eigentlich gar nix dazu sagen, und hab um die Löschung meines Accounts gebeten.
Aber wenn du schon nachtrittst, will ich wenigstens Antworten.

So, jetzt kannste mich löschen, und danach weiter Scheisse erzählen.

Grüße an die anderen Mods. Die Kritik gilt nicht euch.


----------



## Old Gomes (20 Juli 2022)

So, da das Transferfenster ja noch geöffnet ist habe ich mich nun auch für einen ablösefreien Wechsel von CPC hierher entschieden - selbstverständlich ganz ohne Handgeld 😉.

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf altbekannte sowie neue Namen und ein entspanntes Miteinander.

Grüße aus Thüringen 🙋‍♂️


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Old Gomes schrieb:


> Grüße aus Thüringen 🙋‍♂️


Grüße aus Thüringen zurück!


----------



## Claudia (20 Juli 2022)

The Wanderer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du für einen Scheiss schreibst. 🤦‍♂️
> Auch gestern schon.
> 
> Ich wurde* nicht ein einziges Mal auf Regelverstöße hingewiesen*. Weder von dir, noch von Anderen.
> ...


Ich habe damit mal garnichts zu tun ja also halt den Ball flach beleidigen lassen muss ich mich von dir nicht ,im Gegenteil ich habe micht bemüht im Hintergrund zu klären warum sie geschlossen waren und habe die Threads wieder freigegeben.
Du wurdest schon verwarnt aber wie wir gestern festgestellt haben wird die Verwarnung für die User nicht angezeigt bzw bekommt er da keine Benachrichtung drüber deshalb konntest du es nicht Wissen sorry vom Team aus.

Kindergarten: was würdest du denn denken wenn du am morgen online kommst und siehst das der User über Nacht alles gelöscht hat obwohl du dich am Abend vorher bemüht hast das Problem zu lösen das ist für mich Kindergarten beleidigte Leberwurst 

und nochmal ICH war es nicht der die Threads geschlossen hat


----------



## The Wanderer (20 Juli 2022)

Alles klar, nur Kenntnis genommen. Für Fehldarstellungen sorry. Aber war nunmal mein Stand der Dinge. Mich hat nie eine Ermahnung erreicht. Weder per Nachricht, noch per Anzeige oder sonstwie. Und dann les ich von dir dass ich das angeblich wurde, und ich trotz Verwarnung weiter dagegen verstoßen würde. Aber ging mir gar nicht nur um das Thema selbst, sondern das wie.
Bezüglich Beleidigungen könnt ich jetzt noch 1-2 Sätze schreiben, aber lass stecken. Hab echt keine Lust das jetzt noch weiter zu führen. Ist die Nerven nicht wert.

So, jetzt aber Feierabend ...
*Könnt ihr mich jetzt BITTE LÖSCHEN!*
Dann habt ihr eure Ruhe, und ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Strunz (20 Juli 2022)

@The Wanderer Letztlich war es ein Missverständnis, welches mir leid tut. Alles so schnell zu löschen war aber auch unnötig... Beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt besser.


----------



## Rally Vincent (22 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin dann wohl der Rest...



Ich bin das Letzte.



Nik1979 schrieb:


> Hoffe Rally und Hope finden den Weg auch noch hierher.



Das Ritual war erfolgreich - nächstes Mal bitte aber eine ganze Ziege.



PanzerHirn schrieb:


> Guten Tag. Mein Name ist PanzerHirn, ich bin ein verstörter CPC-Flüchtling.
> Meine Hobbies sind Reiten, Schwimmen und Poesiealbum.
> Und scheisse labern. Und Unruhe stiften. Und Leechen.
> Alles doof. 🐑



Du armer, alter Mann. 🐑


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Das Ritual war erfolgreich - nächstes Mal bitte aber eine ganze Ziege.


Herzlich willkommen 👋


----------



## Nik1979 (22 Juli 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Ich bin das Letzte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Hope (23 Juli 2022)

RALLYYYYYY!!!!




 Na endlich, wo bleibst Du denn so lange?! Schön, daß Du da bist. 



.... Ok, also wann startet WHIEDG?


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Nik1979 (23 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> RALLYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, wir wollten schon eine Suchanzeige starten.


----------



## Rally Vincent (23 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> .... Ok, also wann startet WHIEDG?



Weil Du es bist: hier.


----------



## Oli229 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ebenfalls vom CPC hierher gefunden. 🙋‍♂️


----------



## DG5ABR (18 Aug. 2022)

Hallöchen, DG5ABR "aus dem Netz", "MrTrenchcoat" hat auch den Weg gefunden! Seid gegrüsst!!!!


----------



## Big X (18 Aug. 2022)

DG5ABR schrieb:


> Hallöchen, DG5ABR "aus dem Netz", "MrTrenchcoat" hat auch den Weg gefunden! Seid gegrüsst!!!!


Ja den kennen wir doch noch, hatte dich noch versucht anzuschreiben!

Bilderspezialist, deine Threads waren immer etwas anders!

Herzlich willkommen, dein Account ist ja schon länger hier aktiv wie ich sehe! 
Du wirst hier viele bekannte Namen wiederfinden!

Auch Oli ein herzliches willkommen!


----------



## tzdon (27 Aug. 2022)

DG5ABR schrieb:


> Hallöchen, DG5ABR "aus dem Netz", "MrTrenchcoat" hat auch den Weg gefunden! Seid gegrüsst!!!!


Willkommen zurück an " neuer Stelle "


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

Seid gegrüßt, auch ein alter CPCler hier


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2022)

@DG5ABR
Das Avatar bitte so belassen. Danke und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Diefenbaker (8 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank für dieses wunderbare Asyl für einen kurzzeitig heimatlosen CPCler.


----------



## nimm4 (15 Sep. 2022)

Ebenso ein verirrter von CPC.


----------



## tk99 (25 Sep. 2022)

DG5ABR schrieb:


> Hallöchen, DG5ABR "aus dem Netz", "MrTrenchcoat" hat auch den Weg gefunden! Seid gegrüsst!!!!



Auf deine speziellen Bilder freue ich mich jetzt schon!!!


----------



## iboterad (Gestern um 16:09)

Ich tanze natürlich mal wieder aus der Reihe...






Da ich ja schon einige Zeit vor dem Ende der CPC dort verabschiedet wurde, hatte mich das endgültige Aus nicht sonderlich berührt. Dank bluecove wurde ich dann in einem vollkommen anderen Forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich hier noch einen Account hätte... und vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann tatsächlich mal hier hereingeschaut und fühlte mich sofort wieder wie zuhause. Soo viele bekannte Namen und Gesichter/Avatare...











Jetzt bin ich hier zwar wieder ein Neuling, und ich werde wohl auch nicht mehr in dem Ausmaß Videos editieren und posten können wie zu meinen besten CPC-Zeiten (das System hat mich dann doch noch in seine Fänge gelockt mit einer anständig bezahlten Arbeitsstelle), aber ich freue mich, wieder unter Gleichgesinnten sein zu dürfen, und hoffe auf eine lange Amtszeit als Chatbot und Video Poster.

Auf ein Neues!


----------



## tzdon (Gestern um 18:14)

Na,dann herzlich willkommen " Neuling " IBO


----------



## TNT (Gestern um 18:29)

Der kommt mir bekannt vor ...🤣

Servus Ibo 🫡


----------



## SissyMFan (Gestern um 20:10)

Moin Ibo


----------

